# IE Updates



## Kimble (15. Dezember 2001)

hi,
durch immer neue Sicherheitslücken, braucht man ja Updates. (wie hier ja draufhin gewiesen wurde).
Wo gibt's die auf der MS Hp für IE 5.5?
Danke schon im vorraus!


----------



## Dunsti (16. Dezember 2001)

also ich mach's immer so: auf der Microsoft-HP klickst Du oben im Menü auf "Download - Windows Updates".
Dabei wird automatisch geprüft, welche MS-Software Du installiert hast, und demenstprechend werden Downloads zusammengestellt, die Du dann noch auswählen kannst.

hope that helps

Dunsti


----------

